# What is a Rabbit?



## mickl84 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everybody. I'm new to golf. I was just wondering what a Rabbit is at Golf Clubs?  Thanks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2012)

mickl84 said:



			Hello everybody. I'm new to golf. I was just wondering what a Rabbit is at Golf Clubs?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Check out golf empire, I'd never heard of it before about 2 years ago. I think it is mid-level handicappers from 10-18 or 12-20, something like that.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 31, 2012)

A fluffy animal, or a ladies play thing? Or maybe a good chat?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 31, 2012)

Thought it was high handicappers???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2012)

golfboysatty said:



			Thought it was high handicappers???
		
Click to expand...

Just checked 2 opens out on golf empire, one was hcaps 9-24, one was 15-28.
Maybe its not set in stone, but avoids single handicappers or cat 1 golfers.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 31, 2012)

High handicapper is my understanding too. We have a Rabbit Cup at our club which is for players who have never held a h/c below 19, so that backs it up!


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jan 31, 2012)

Achilles said:



			High handicapper is my understanding too. We have a Rabbit Cup at our club which is for players who have never held a h/c below 19, so that backs it up!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh it all makes sense now - ours is called the Angora cup and I didn't know why!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2012)

DaveM said:



			A fluffy animal, or a ladies play thing? Or maybe a good chat?
		
Click to expand...

I'd go with this


----------



## rosecott (Jan 31, 2012)

A recent starter/high handicapper who has never won anything.


----------



## ash01 (Jan 31, 2012)

High handicappers, usually 18+.

Heard them called Coneys too which is a type of Rabbit i'm sure. 

Ash!!


----------



## inthecup (Jan 31, 2012)

This had sooo much promise when I read the title!!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahhhhh, so next time my wife says that she fancies a bit of fun with her rabbit, I should follow her upstairs then.  Not just put a movie on and open a beer.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 1, 2012)

i thought it was someone with a handicap above 18.

amongst other things!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2012)

Not quite a hacker, but somebody who hasn't quite reached their potential.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a beaver?


----------



## beggsy (Feb 1, 2012)

In West Yorkshire we have the rabbits league which is a 4bbb matchplay comp between clubs with no one allowed to play under the handicap of 16 we also have tigers which is usually 4-14 hcp an then the scratch hope that clears I up


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Ahhhhh, so next time my wife says that she fancies a bit of fun with her rabbit, I should follow her upstairs then.  Not just put a movie on and open a beer.
		
Click to expand...

No no no, you chase her up stairs and get the smart phone out to record


----------



## PaulE (Feb 1, 2012)

beggsy said:



			In West Yorkshire we have the rabbits league which is a 4bbb matchplay comp between clubs with no one allowed to play under the handicap of 16 we also have tigers which is usually 4-14 hcp an then the scratch hope that clears I up
		
Click to expand...

This. Although our tigers are usually 8-15 handicap.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 1, 2012)

It is a device that helps girls to blow their beans.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not quite a hacker, but somebody who hasn't quite reached their potential.
		
Click to expand...

How eloquent!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 1, 2012)

beggsy said:



			In West Yorkshire we have the rabbits league which is a 4bbb matchplay comp between clubs with no one allowed to play under the handicap of 16 we also have tigers which is usually 4-14 hcp an then the scratch hope that clears I up
		
Click to expand...

Beggsy I am glad I am not a 15 handicapper in your part of the woods. I would never get into a team


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not quite a hacker, but somebody who hasn't quite reached their potential.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone on here so ????:rofl:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not quite a hacker, but somebody who hasn't quite reached their potential.
		
Click to expand...

That's going on my forum signature.


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone who cant hit past the ladies teebox lol


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

ash01 said:



			High handicappers, usually 18+.

Heard them called Coneys too which is a type of Rabbit i'm sure. 

Ash!!
		
Click to expand...

We call them Chompers up our way:ears:


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 1, 2012)

mickl84 said:



			Hello everybody. I'm new to golf. I was just wondering what a Rabbit is at Golf Clubs?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Rampant!
watch out for the Tiger's


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 1, 2012)

just choaked on my digestive biccy, with the last one.
Nice one alex, that is what came to mind.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			We call them Chompers up our way:ears:
		
Click to expand...

You call anyone above 6 chompers ya big roaster.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 1, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			just choaked on my digestive biccy, with the last one.
Nice one alex, that is what came to mind.
		
Click to expand...


Wifes 40th coming up, I got myself some new iron shafts, might get her a rabbit so that I can go and use them...:whoo:


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 1, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Someone who cant hit past the ladies teebox lol
		
Click to expand...

That was actually in answer to The Beaver post LOL

Dunno why the quote didnt appear.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You call anyone above 6 chompers ya big roaster.
		
Click to expand...

Naw Naw you got Chompers then you got the Diggers, them be worse than the Chompers:clap:


----------

